# Ripped off toenail



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

So, Leroux, the digger, managed to rip off a toenail while digging through some blankets today (they didn't have noticeable thread loops, so I assumed he was fine).. He is a violent digger and I have seen him shred 3 hedgie bags completely now. 

I was snuggling with him on my chest and as I was getting up I noticed all of these blood spots (3 pea-sized spots) on my shirt and quickly was able to locate that it was his front toenail. Toenails are always clipped weekly, just fyi.

Anyhow, I quickly dipped his foot in some flour to stop the bleeding (which it did). Now, I am thinking I probably want to remove his wheel for tonight so that the wound can close and not get poo's and pee's in the wound? I am also guessing that I clean his little toe in the morning and dab some of the *normal* (not pain relief) neosporin on it? Is there anything I am missing or should not do??? Do I need to take him to the vet? *sigh* He just ended his 2 antibiotics he was on the last 2 weeks...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as the toe stopped bleeding, he should be just fine without any additional attention medical wise (I don't think it's necessary to put anything on it, or take him to the vet just for that). Hedgie feet heal remarkably fast. You can take the wheel out for one night to prevent him from getting too much gunk on his toes, and give him a foot bath tomorrow to check on it. Chances are there won't be any problems and it'll start growing back quickly.


----------

